# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Eja...

## mbreta

eja me aromen e trendafilave 
te pranveres,
eja me diellin 
me lulet, 
me eren...

Mos vono 
eja....
Ti eja...

Nese nuk vjen
drite e diellit 
te verbofte.

Po nuk erdhe
dashuria te mallkofte.!

----------


## mbreta

kur te vish 
te gjitha yjet e qiellit 
do te jene ne pellembet e tua, 
hena le te renkoje
po deshi 
aq me ben.

eja me diellin
eja....
qiellin do te ta fale.

Ku je, ku je 
o enderr e merguar dhe 
bota le te shembet
ashtu UNE DUA!

----------


## nitROSHI

Nje tjeter poezi nga poeti Faik Qyqja

Ti eja.
Le te shembet muri kinez i lodhur prej pritjes time
si une per shekuj qendron ne kembe
e tani nga mosardhja jote po i merren mend

Ti eja.
gjate mungeses tende une do te thur nje ikje
qe te ta dhuroj kur te me shikosh ne sy
une perjetesisht i dashuruari me pritjen 

Ti eja.
Pastaj ne flasim me gurgullima perrenjsh
me feshferimat e gjetheve qe blerojne ne kete pyll enderrash
qe bien te zverdhura mbi token e mallit tim.

Ti eja.
Eja si enderr, e paprekshme si mendimi
si perplasja e supeve te fateve tona kalimtare
notojme ne lumej te ndryshem, edhe pse derdhemi ne te njetin det

Ti eja.
dhe qendro vec nje sekonde prane meje
Do te te mahnis me koleksionin e ikjeve te mia
qe siglojne shojet e kepuceve mall-ngrena

----------


## mbreta

Sot qielli le te ndezet i teri 
ne flake... hiri me mbulofte, 
detet le te trazohen po deshen
 tallazi i valeve te cmendura 
te rendofte,... te lendofte 
ndergjegje e perplasur e humbur 
si nje i burgosur
ndenjur pas grilave.
Ndjehem e lumtur sot
lumturi te perjetshme sot kerkoj
sa keq...
nuk ka lumturi te perjetshme ne kete bote!
lumturia vjen si era dhe si vala shkon
te ngre ne qiell shume larte dhe
nga atje te leshon
Me shpirte dhe
eshtrat e thyer 
plage te hapura
renkojne 
se lumturine e kerkova
dhe se gjeta kurre ne kete bote!

----------


## mbreta

me ardhjen tende 
mengjeset jane te hirta...,
vesa e mengjesit
trendafilat mbulon,
agimet me diell
e netet me yje plote.

Erdhe ne diten e hirte
me kurrizin e thyer,
rruga ishte e gjate 
e deti i rrembyer.

----------


## Ard

> Sot qielli le te ndezet i teri 
> ne flake... hiri me mbulofte, 
> detet le te trazohen po deshen
>  tallazi i valeve te cmendura 
> te rendofte,... te lendofte


Bukur,shume bukur Mbreta,urime per vargjet!
Mel

----------


## mbreta

sonte, eci rrugeve 
e vetme
me mendimet
e kujtimet 
te futura ne thes...,
shetis bulevardet,rrugicat
lulishtet
gjithandej...,
sonte...
- per çudi ndjehem e lumtur!
kjo eshte e vertete
nuk po genjej.

----------


## Agim Doçi

MBRETA!
JE NJË KRIJUESE TEJET INTERESANTE SEPSE SHKRUAN KAQ BUKUR DHE PLOT ME FIGURA LETRARE. TË LUMTË XHAN I VOGËL. PASTAJ DUKE TË LEXUAR MË BËNË PËRSHTYPJE VARGJET: ...sonte...- për çudi ndjehem e lumtur, kjo është e vërtetë nuk po gënjej.
Më krijove një gjëndje shumë optimiste. Po ta shpërblej kënaqësinë me disa vargje të mija që po ia nis tani t'i shkruaj:

Eja!
Se kam shekuj pa të parë...
Eja!
Mjaft mungove shpirti im!
Sapo ktheve krahët ndjeva mallë!
Eja!
Mjaft qëndrove në udhëkryq!

Eja!
Mos më lër pa dashuri!
Eja!
Se nuk kam më poezi...
Eja!
Se po shqyhet gjoksi im
Eja!
Mos rri larg si psherëtimë...

Eja!
A dëgjon ti zërin tim
Eja!
Se dhe dimri po afron!
Eja!
ngrohma pak ti shpirtin tim!
Eja!
Se ke shekuj që mungon...

..................................
Erdhe!
dhe më puthe si e marrë.
Erdhe!
për çudi kockë e lëkurë.
Erdhe!
dhe më gjete nën nji varrë
Erdhe!
që të mos t'ikje kurrë...

.......................
Pra! 
kështu u tret një dashuri.
Pra!
As unë nuk e kuptova
Pra!
skelet unë edhe ti...
Pra!
nga ëndrra seç u zgjova!

......................................
Ja!
kaq shumë atë e dua!
Ja!
kaq shumë ajo më don!
Dhe
në endërr vjen tek mua!
Dhe
në vdekje nuk mungon!

----------


## maratonomak

si   me   ja   ba   dhe   une    te   shkruaj   ca       fjale   te   bukura   si   juve   ketu    ?      jam   teper   dembel     ,   ia   dola   mbane    ti   bej    300   poezi       ,      mbase   postoj   nponje    dhe   une    .    mbreta       i   lexova       vargjet   e   tua      .     mire   ,   meriton     [   te   lumte   dora    dhe      1   yll     ]      .

----------


## mbreta

faliminderit NIT, MEL, MARATONOMAK dhe juve Z. i nderuar Agim Doci. Prane vargjeve te tua Z. Agim ndjehem e vogel me beso. Une ju pershendes te gjitheve.



erdha...,
me mijera trendafila te kuq nder duar
me to  te thur kurore per vete, per ju,
erdha..., 
dhe do vij perhere tek ju
 mengjeseve blu
erdha...,
me mijera yje nder duar
dua ti le tek ju.
erdha...,
detin e trazuar ta ve ne gjume,
me besoni
jam e lumtur 
e lumtur shume.

----------


## mbreta

Meshire mos kerko,
 kot je veshur me te bardha
 ece neper shkretetire
 si i marre,
 me kembet e zbathura...
 terhiqesh zvarre,
 vjen dhe me lutesh 
 kerkon falje hiq pa turp,
 dhe,
 serish kthehesh tek une.

 TI e vrave dashurine,
 mekatar pa ndjenja 
 ndjenjat tua pa vlere
 det i zi... 
 me lote te rreme ne sy, 
 dashuria e humb kuptimin
 kur hyne ndjenjat n' llogari.

----------


## mbreta

Sonte,
 yjet pikturojne,
 ne nje cep te qiellit
 emrin tend,
 me ngjyrat e ylberit.

 Nata eshte veshur
 me aromen tende,
 me trego,
 ku te te gjej.......

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mbreta, të lexova dhe ja po të përgjigjem me pak vargje nga ato të mijat. Sepse ti me poezinë tënde, më fut në mendime të qelqta, të brishta dhe nëse do ta dish të endërrta...

Sonte
nuk durova dot lark teje
Sonte
unë dëgjova zërin tënd
Sonte
dritë e zbehtë larg meje
Sonte
nuk e di pse më trëmb...
..............................
Thonë
se ra një meteor diku në pyll
Thonë
se lart nga qielli ra një yll.

----------


## mbreta

Flas me ty
me heshtjen time,
udhetoj me ty
krahe thyer.
Ashtu heshturazi
te shof ne sy, 
Ti me flet,
por,...
zeri yt ka tjeter ngjyre!

----------


## mbreta

Po i mbledhe te gjitha endrrat
qe thura per Ty,
le te humbin 
ne thellesite e detit,
te gjitha buzeqeshjet
po i vras me kristalet e thyera.
Te gjitha plaget 
po i sheroj 
me aromen e luleve 
qe m'i dhurove TI.

----------


## nitROSHI

bukur. Me pelqyen poezite.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

yeap edhe mua shume fare. 
jeni me te vertet fantastik.  :Lulja3:

----------


## White_Angel

Shume te bukura!

Suksese Mreta.


White_Angel

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mos e vër gishtin mbi plagë
Se pastaj të dhemb!
Zërin tim që vjen nga larg
Vetëm ti e tremb!

Mos i mbyll syt të gjith ditën
se gjumi të merr.
Në gjergjefin tënd të shpirtit
të çoj një ylber!

Merrji ngjyrat e ylberit
dhe bëj një kurorë.
Prush i mallit e ngroh terrin
dhe dimrin me borë...

Nga petalet që ke mbledhur
Vetëm njerin mbaj...
Nepër ditë endrrat ke hedhur
ndaj më vjen të qaj!

Pra vrapo ti këmbëzbathur
nepër jetë kërko!
Dashurija kur ka ardhur
thotë: - mos më lesho...

----------


## mbreta

Eja, me vesen e trendafilave
mengjeseve te pritura,
Eja, plaget e lidhura 
te t'i sheroj.
Eja, te gjitha rruget
te sjellin tek une,
 hena, yjet
i tere qielli
te flasin per mua,
e di....
une jam aty...
ku je ti...?

----------

